# Chemical Disposal



## tcmers (Apr 14, 2004)

How do you handle disposal of your B&W darkroom chemicals?  Specifically fixer.  I live in a rural area, and the only camera supply store I've found near here doesn't take the used fixer.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 14, 2004)

I exercise my #5 amendments rights  , down sink


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 14, 2004)

Did a search on the Kodak site found that the info should be in Publication No J-300, but the link near bottom of this page is not work.
working!
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/chemicals/qaGeneral.shtml



			
				Kodak web site said:
			
		

> How do I dispose of processing solutions?
> If you have a photofinishing business in the U.S., contact KODAK Environmental Service (KES) for a consultation Telephone (585) 477-3194, Monday through Friday, 8 a.m. through 5 p.m. Eastern time; FAX (585) 722-3173; or e-mail KES@Kodak.com.
> 
> *If you are processing film or paper in your home, see KODAK Publication No. J-300, Environmental Guidelines for Amateur Photographers*.


----------



## oriecat (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's the link to J-300
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/corp/environment/kes/pubs/pdfs/j300.pdf

I'm glad to read it, as I always just go down the sink and I have worried about it.. but the guide says "If you are on a sewer system, the best wayand the most appropriateis to dispose of your photographic processing effluent through the sewer system."  Makes me feel better.


----------



## TheProf (Apr 20, 2004)

Well that true but its still not all that good, your putting hard metals into the water system.  You can pick up a silver reclaim from B&H There pretty cheep.  Cool thing is you get a bunch of silver after awhile 

But if your not using that much I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Bruno (May 6, 2004)

Excellent.  I don't have a darkroom of my own yet, but I am definitely looking into it and I thought chemical disposal would be worse.


----------

